
Running bash commands in the background properly - richerlariviere
https://felixmilea.com/2014/12/running-bash-commands-background-properly/
======
alecdbrooks
Another approach would be to use cron/anacron/launchd. Although these are
technically serve a different purpose (running commands automatically), I find
a lot of my background commands also should run regularly.

